

Goodbye Google Reader - scholia
http://www.mondaynote.com/2013/06/17/goodbye-google-reader/

======
sangupta
Goodbye GR... won't miss you much due to
[http://multiplx.com](http://multiplx.com).

~~~
jamwaffles
Agreed, although I used [http://feedly.com](http://feedly.com). Google
Reader's interface was never particularly good IMO.

------
wqrts
2 more weeks to go

------
duberton
goodbye :( you will me missed

~~~
juliogreff
Been using GReader for the last 7 years or so. I guess I'll miss it a little,
though it's mostly nostalgia. With so many people launching their own readers
(myself included), I'm sure you'll be able to find a good replacement.

------
foobarbuzz
never say...

